# Carver 5500 Fanmaster heater



## 102264 (Jan 1, 2007)

Hi,

Don't seem to be able to ignite my heater on gas.
Gas supply is fine, but on switching to ignition nothing happens.
I have had the panel off and if the ignition works off a small battery I can't find one.
Anyone know how the ignition works on these?

Cheers

Pete


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Hi Peter, have a look

HERE

or in one of

THESE

Hope you get sorted

Johnny F


----------



## 102264 (Jan 1, 2007)

Thanks Jonny will have a good read.


----------

